# pacman problems



## SWAnimalCouriers (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi all,

I've had my pacman frog for about 6 months now. I gave his viv a good clean out yerterday replacing everything and giving the glass a good clean. When I put him back he went to hop away and ended up flipping himself onto his back and didn't seem able to right himself so I had to do it for him.

I went to check on him and found him upside down again in his water. Luckly I don't keep to much water in there.

I checked him this morning and he was upside down again by his door so I've left him in a cricket tube today to try and stop him doing it again while I'm not at home to watch him.

Any ideas on what might be wrong then please let me know any more info needed just ask.

Thanks 

Steve


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

i had this issue with my pacman frog, have a good look at his back legs.... does one look deformed?
sometimes these guys can put on weight too quickly and their legs dont gain enough strength and can literally grow deformed, this can be due to a bad diet, not enough calcium, or something they were born with that just became more of a problem as they grow.
in the case of my pacman im afraid it was due to not enough calcium before we got him, hes doing well although he cant have a water bowl incase he drowns and he needs extra care.....his soaks must be supervised and his tank isnt as big as is recommended for a pacman so he is still capable of hunting his own food.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I have just taken on a very deformed one, i am guessing no calcium as it looks like MBD, I am hoping that some well suplemented food with help him strengthen .
good luck with your chap


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

wohic said:


> I have just taken on a very deformed one, i am guessing no calcium as it looks like MBD, I am hoping that some well suplemented food with help him strengthen .
> good luck with your chap


 damn that cant be good, how badly deformed is he?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> damn that cant be good, how badly deformed is he?


front leg very swolen , back legs quite weak and spine dipped....... he was bought for me so i had no idea of the state of him until he arrived.I will do my best for him thats all I can do  he is a cute little splodge bless him


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

wohic said:


> front leg very swolen , back legs quite weak and spine dipped....... he was bought for me so i had no idea of the state of him until he arrived.I will do my best for him thats all I can do  he is a cute little splodge bless him


omg that aint good at all, if he can still move around under his own power he does stand a chance. I coated everything thickly in calcium powder for my little guy, his leg never got better apart from he could wiggle it, but it stopped its decline. i used to dip locusts in water and then in calcium powder to ensure they were coated.
Is his jaw ok? thats gonna be the turning point, as a pacmans mouth makes up such a huge part of a pacmans body.
good luck with this little guy.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Its a good idea to do a chytrid fungus treatment on ALL new frogs coming into your collection, especially those that are acting weird.

Its really simple and takes only 10 days.

I do it with all new frogs and have been doing it for about 6 months with good results.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

*Treating Chytrid Fungus.* 
I strongly suggest treating all frogs including captive bred also as chytrid fungus has tremendous potential to have a major effect on all frogs wild as well as captive.

Heres a simple mix that I use on ALL frogs.

Lamisil AT spray pump.
5 squirts in 100 ml of water.

Soak frog in mix 5 minutes every day for 10 days.

Clean cage throughly every day before putting the frog back in. use a weak bleach water mix to disinfect the cage.

A treatment like this will show positive results such as stronger feeding responce and brighter colors.

Its as easy as soaking a frog in a plastic deli cup or a small critter keeper


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

I have 3 different sizes of critter keepers that I use to quarantine frogs that are being treated.

Very simple set up, paper towel on bottom that gets changed every day when they are being treated.

While the frogs are soaking the critter keeper is also soaking in a tub of bleach water to disinfect it.

Water bowels are also soaking to disinfect them.

It really is worth the effort especially hearing that happy healthy frog calling!



















I hope this helps someone as much as it has helped me.


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

Alpha Dog said:


> *Treating Chytrid Fungus.*
> I strongly suggest treating all frogs including captive bred also as chytrid fungus has tremendous potential to have a major effect on all frogs wild as well as captive.
> 
> Heres a simple mix that I use on ALL frogs.
> ...


 are those bottom ones onarta? they are really nice


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

i agree, the bottom ones look very nice..
and thanks for the info.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Alpha Dog said:


> I have 3 different sizes of critter keepers that I use to quarantine frogs that are being treated.
> 
> Very simple set up, paper towel on bottom that gets changed every day when they are being treated.
> 
> ...


those boxs are flash why cant i find any of them over here?


----------



## SWAnimalCouriers (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys! I've had look at his legs and one does seem substantially thinner and weaker than the other back leg I've been giving him calcium with his locust since I got him. Locust iase the staple of his diet with crickets mealworm and waxworm occasionally.

I've put him in a cricket tub with the lid half cut off and covered the tub and remaining half of the lid covered with moss this way locust can get in and out and he still has his usual heat and humidity and can move but there's not enough height for him to easily to flip over. Also with part of of the tub he can feel a bit secure as he seems stressed out. 

Any tips on how to game would be good because he seems really reluctant at the moment and hasn't eaten for a week!

Thanks Steve


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> those boxs are flash why cant i find any of them over here?


 those boxes are available in most petshops mate starting at a fiver and going up to about 20 for the biggest ones. they arent expensive


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

lefty said:


> those boxes are available in most petshops mate starting at a fiver and going up to about 20 for the biggest ones. they arent expensive


iv been looking everwere around my way cant find them any were or on the net :devil:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

cubeykc said:


> iv been looking everwere around my way cant find them any were or on the net :devil:


they do them in wilkinsons .


----------



## SWAnimalCouriers (Jul 15, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> iv been looking everwere around my way cant find them any were or on the net :devil:


Is this what your after? 

Exo Terra Faunarium Plastic Terrariums - Ideal for Inverts

If so try googling Faunarium :2thumb:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

stevenwhiteside said:


> Thanks for all the help guys! I've had look at his legs and one does seem substantially thinner and weaker than the other back leg I've been giving him calcium with his locust since I got him. Locust iase the staple of his diet with crickets mealworm and waxworm occasionally.
> 
> I've put him in a cricket tub with the lid half cut off and covered the tub and remaining half of the lid covered with moss this way locust can get in and out and he still has his usual heat and humidity and can move but there's not enough height for him to easily to flip over. Also with part of of the tub he can feel a bit secure as he seems stressed out.
> 
> ...


ok when you say "how to game" im presuming your having feeding difficulties?
your best bet really is something a little larger than a cricket tub, he is just going to feel pretty limited in there, how big is atm?
i would try something like a medium flat faunarium. no water bowl incase he drowns himself, you will need the humidity a little higher than normal as he doesnt have a bowl to soak in when he wants to. a supervised soak once a week should be sufficient but keep a close eye on him and give him a soak if his skin appears to be drying out.
If his back leg is weaker than it should be, it may be a case of hes also going to have a problem shedding his skin, you might have to help him do the job, they normally stretch their mouth open and run their back legs up their back to push the skin into their mouths...yep they eat it.
i frind with my guy i put him in a bowl to soak for 30mins and the skin already starts to come away under the water, then i can gently peel it away...... i dont feed it to him as there is no real need.
as for feeding him, i would drop the mealworms completely. earthworms, locusts and crix, and the very occasional waxie.
cool the crix and locusts in the fridge for a few minutes before feeding them to your pacman as this will make them slower and easier to catch.
my pacman will still move and actively hunt and is tame enough to actually take prey from my fingers...... i havent been bitten yet :lol2:
dust every food item with calcium and every other feed add vitamin powder too.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> those boxs are flash why cant i find any of them over here?


They are called kritter keepers, they come in handy for just about everything. come in 5 or 6 different sizes. :2thumb:

Also manufactured by Lee's.


----------

